# hardest road in the pub.



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

2 roads are arguing in the bar over who is the hardest, a dual carriageway and a motorway.

After a few mins a small dirt track enters, and starts drinking the motorways beer, the motorway and dual carriageway run and hide in the toilet, terrified. The dirt track drinks up and leaves.

The 2 big roads come sheepishly out of hiding. The barman says I thought you two were hard as nails?

Yea we are said the dual carriageway, but that guys a cyclepath!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

LOL daft but I like it!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: Oh dear oh dear!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh dear :lol:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: very good.

Paul


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

